# Changing Lie Angle



## proV1stryker (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a new set of irons on ebay but the lie angle is not optimal for me. Is there a way to change it?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

proV1stryker said:


> I'm looking to buy a new set of irons on ebay but the lie angle is not optimal for me. Is there a way to change it?


If the clubs are cast they can be bent 2 degrees at the most. If they are forged then they can be bent up to 6 degrees.

A good club fitter or repairman should be able to bend them for you. I paid $20 to have the lie angles changed on my forged irons.

Hope this helps.


----------



## proV1stryker (Nov 1, 2006)

thats great information. thanks.


----------

